# 2003 powerstrock MPG and other questions



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I was at the dealerships a couple weeks ago looking for a truck for my brother and noticed a 2003 f250 powerstoke extended cab and inquired about it. From what I remember it sounded like a pretty good deal but I didn't pay it much attention since I wasn't going to be in the market for a truck till June. Last week my wife used my car since I had the kids and her envoy is better for the kids. and came home and told me I needed a new car since I'll be dropping the kids off in the mornings. 

Yesterday I showed her the truck I saw at the dealer when truck shopping with my brother and she said get it if I want it. I'm going to stop by the dealer tonight or tomorrow on my way home but from what i remember its a 2003 f250 pwerstroke diesel with less then 100K with a OEM remaufacted engine. It's an extended cab with oversized tires that need replacement. if I remember the truck was priced around 16K

the questions I have is what to expect in the lines of gas mileage? a buddy of mine has a 04 f350 crew with a programmer and claims 19 to 22 on the highway.

does anyone have any issues with there extended cabs and car seats? I have a 3 month old in a rear facing seat and a 7 year old in a booster and want to make sure that they have room for trips down the sure. 

Do the rear doors open in the 2003 extended cabs?

I'll post more info when i get it and plan to take it for a test drive this week. I'm not going to buy it till I take a ride with the whole family in it since this is what we'll be using to tow the boat to the shore and everyone needs to be comfortable. hoping it works out since it is a sharp looking truck and the the price seems right.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

is it a 7.3 or 6.0? i get 14 on average, thats highway, towing 10k, and town driving so maybe in the 10 to 18 range? I have a 6.0 by the way


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Back seat will be tight with the two kids. The rear facing seat will have to be in the middle and the other will be right next to it.

Here is my buddies 05 F250 SuperDuty to give you an idea. Also, the rear doors become a pain to open in a parking lot if you take the kids in it often.

Otherwise, with a Tuner the 6.0 certainly can get near 20mpg's highway and will be plenty powerful!


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for the quick replies I got a little more info on the truck from an ad i found. it's 2003 Ford F250 Lariat With 6.0 Diesel. This truck has ever option for this year. the truck only has 90000 miles on the body and only 60000 on motor and trans. The new motor and trans was put in by ford in 2005 by ford threw the factor warranty. The head studs expanded witch was a very know problem for the first generation of the 6.0 power stroke.

the concerns that I have are the MPGs but from what I've been reading is that some of the diesels get the same if not better gas mileage the there 1/2 ton gas counterparts. this would be my commuter 3 days during the week when I drop off my kids. so the room is also a concern.

I'm also concerned about the 6.0l since it seems like people love them or hate them. the price seems right at 13500.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

In comparison, my buddy is selling his 05 F250 Ext Cab Shortbed 6.0 with 95k miles on it - never a single issue while he owned it, the only thing on the Oasis is a HPOP in 2007 I believe for $15,000. The previous pics were of his trucks interior - all leather.

He's in Dedham Mass if thats somewhat near you at all.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I just talked with the guy selling the truck and it has the 3.73 rears a cold air intake 4" exhaust heated leather seats power everything, on 4" blocks. it has 37" tires but they need replacment, I was thinking going with 285/75R16. he's claiming her gets 14 city close to 20 highway.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

13.5k isn't that great on price I have a friend that just baught an 06 with 100k for 13k, all I can say is do some reading on the 6.0. I have an 04 and usually average 18-20 mpg IF I keep my foot out of it. Which is very hard with a 150 hp tune that's been run for the last 60k on stock heads.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm looking into buying a 6.0 the engine and trans were replaced by ford with the head stud modification in. 05 and currently has 60k miles. I'm going to test drive it tonight to see if the extended cab will work for my family. The truck has the 3.73 rears a performance 4" exhaust and cold air intake. I'm not sure of any other mods. What would I need to do to make the engine bullitproof as mentioned in previouse posts? Will I have any issues with pa inspection/emissions with the egr delete? What is involved in installing a coolant filter? I would be doing these mods over time so what do you think is the most important? Are there any other mods that will help improve fuel economy?


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

3 must dos when buying a 6.0

1. Car fax 
2. Oasis report from the dealership to see if it has been a problem child
3. Scanguage 2 to monitor oil temp and coolant temp (must be within 15*) ficm volts. And numerous other things, I also wouldn't buy one without test driving 2 or three to see how they act. 

Coolant filter is just installing a T fitting and mounting the bracket, should be the first thing after the scan gauge when you buy it

My tune and egr delete improved my mileage a bit.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I also gained an MPG after the coolant flushes, egr delete, and new cooler. just installed a coolant filter yesterday. My buddy fixed my overhead display and it reads 14.9 avg,


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Normally, I would say buy it. But in your case, I'm not sure I would and here's why. 
1st- It doesn't sound like its the best fit for you (get a crew cab if you need a back seat) 
2nd- with just the little you have told us about this truck, it sounds like it has been "rode hard and put away wet" from the beginning.(even the worst of the worst make it to 50k on the original engine) 
If it were me and I wanted a 6.0 (witch are not bad engines when left alone in my opinion) I would look for one that was bone stock. If you feel you need more (power, reliability, gas mileage ect...ect...ect...) then do a few mods your self, but to buy one that's already been done just tells me I'm asking for problems.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I agree with you on the crew that is what I was originally looking for. I'm planning on taking this truck out this week and putting the whole family in it to see if everyone is comfortable. I havnt seen a truck this clean for the price I'm looking to spend looks like a new truck. I've been looking for awhile and wasn't planning on getting anything till June but I feel that it is alot safer then what in toting the kids around in now. I'm going to run the truck thru carfax an oasis and see what the results are. I probably won't make it up there tonight since it will be late when I get in so definatly tomorrow night


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

how do you modify the injectors,turbo unison ring,ficm,hp pump.regulator,and oil pan.head studs dont guarrantee repeat gasket failure. be carefull with a 6.0


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

damian;1468491 said:


> how do you modify the injectors,turbo unison ring,ficm,hp pump.regulator,and oil pan.head studs dont guarrantee repeat gasket failure. be carefull with a 6.0


Uh use a fuel additive (every thing from the chipper to the excavator gets) keep thae batteries charged (anything that regularly runs is load tested) and don't lift the heads or if you do make sure they are flat, not hard to do. 6.4s aren't much better, or you could always by a truck twice the age with twice the miles for that price and need ~3500 in rust repair.

If the two options listed, 6.0, however if it is a straight work truck that you want to be cheap to fix and reliable v10, 6.4s can be great, but they require more the. A 6.0 to run right and you are illegal once they do kinda more of a car with a pick up bed the. A truck at that point IMO

I don't know there all junk, my trucks had the oil cooler and egr deleted, runs a 13 second quarter, gets 20 mpg, and has made me more then enough money to keep me happy, and will tow anything that wont go on a tag/low bed, but I guess since its a 6.0 it's a piece of ****


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

What do you mean by illegal? 

I just test drove the truck but I have to do a little more research before making a decision. The price seems right but I have to take my trade in to see what kind of numbers they run.

My main concern is that the turbo seems do be tunes high is very high pitched. Dealer said that it was normal in the 03 model year and that they changed the turbo in the 6.0l for 04 and up. Also the on board computer says the avg mpg was 8.4.

The only other major concern which is workable is that it needs new tires currently has 37" tires which look really good but they rub and need to be replaced do to tread. Plus it sits too high for putting the kids in.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

just talked with the guy again and I'm told that the engine was replaced under the factory warranty it was his dads truck priors. The engine was replaced under the warranty with a 2005 engine. the exhaust is 4" from the turbo back all the recommended service was done by ford at the recommended service intervals. it was garage kept for the last three years.

when you hit the gas the turbo spools right up and sounds like a jet engine he claims that this is since its a straight back exhaust. Am I going to run into a problem with inspection/emissions with the straight back exhaust?

he will get the inspection up to date (exp 1/12). currently at 13.5K however I have him pricing tires now and haven't done any negotiating yet with him. I'm looking into after market warranties now.

Claims that the gas mileage is low (8.9 avg on the computer) since the consignment shop was using it for moving, hasn't really been driven and highway miles since it's been on consignment, he removed the tuner and because of the oversized tires cause the computer was never re-calibrated. he claims that he was getting 20mpg hand calculated on the highway. and 16 locale.

i've been dealing with the dealer (who dosn't know I'm talking with the owner) and the owner. The dealer wants to see my trade in (91 f250 plow truck). I'm not doing anything unless I can walk away with the truck with new tires, current inspection and some type of aftermarket warranty. I think the warranty is extremely important. If I decide to go down this path, My buddy has the same engine in his f350 so I was planning on using his programmer to tune it for the economy mode and would get all the fluids changed. I would also put on a coolant filter and get the ScangaugeII monitor before July.

damian is the engine was replaced and the required upgrades to the head bolts where accomplished what concerns is there as to how many miles. I know if there was a known problem with a truck I owned i would do my best to get it all replaced under a warranty. I don't mean to sound like a smart a** just asking .


thanks for all the help.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

james.j.smith;1468654 said:


> just talked with the guy again and I'm told that the engine was replaced under the factory warranty it was his dads truck priors. The engine was replaced under the warranty with a 2005 engine. the exhaust is 4" from the turbo back all the recommended service was done by ford at the recommended service intervals. it was garage kept for the last three years.
> 
> when you hit the gas the turbo spools right up and sounds like a jet engine he claims that this is since its a straight back exhaust. Am I going to run into a problem with inspection/emissions with the straight back exhaust?
> 
> ...


I'd run from this deal. You will thank yourself later:salute:


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

The truck is on consignment at a locale dealer but the owner is also trying to sell it on creigslist the owner has it priced 1.5K less then on the consigment lot. when searching for compariable trucks I saw this truck on creiglist and right now I'm talking directly to the owner of the truck. I am going to see what the consigment dealer will offer me in the lines of trade in and warrenty since I have my current truck for sale now.

I still have to run the carfax and oasis reports to see the history but I am told that the owner has the service history for the truck. I have recently talked with two people with the same engine with the same exhaust set up and the turbo is the same. 

I'm going to reset the MPG and take it for another test drive on the highway to see what the MPGs gome out to be. 

I'm going to look into the programer advice that you mentioned above. 

thanks for all the help.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

does anyone know how i can get a oasis report?


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

also does the report show if routine maintenance was accomplished at the dealer?


----------

